# Mercury 15 HP Not Turning Over (w/ video)



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kill switch was unplugged?


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

Starter not engaging...


----------



## MGH (May 31, 2021)

Sounds like you are getting power to the starter but it is not engaging the flywheel. Starter bendix stuck not allowing the starter shaft to move into position?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Loose Battery Cable Connection on either end.


----------



## cpowell (11 mo ago)

MGH said:


> Sounds like you are getting power to the starter but it is not engaging the flywheel. Starter bendix stuck not allowing the starter shaft to move into position?


Yep, took the starter off and was able to loosen the bendix and apply some grease.


----------

